# tomar a pecho



## EddieZumac

I think that "tomar a pecho" means to take seriously or to take at heart.
Does anyone have a better translation"?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## micafe

Those translations are good enough in my opinion.


----------



## Chez

We say 'take *to* heart'


----------



## aztlaniano

"Take it badly" would often work for "tomarlo a pecho", because "take it to heart" often means "learn from" an experience, i.e., remember something and make use of what's been learnt.

As always, you should provide at least a complete sentence.


----------



## micafe

Chez said:


> We say 'take *to* heart'



Yes, of course. Take it* to* heart.


----------



## EddieZumac

Chez said:


> We say 'take *to* heart'


You're right. I was torn between "at heart" and "to heart", and I made the wrong choice. My bad.


----------



## micafe

EddieZumac said:


> You're right. I was torn between "at heart" and "to heart", and I made the wrong choice. My bad.



Those horrible English prepositions, huh?


----------



## EddieZumac

aztlaniano said:


> "Take it badly" would often work for "tomarlo a pecho", because "take it to heart" often means "learn from" an experience, i.e., remember something and make use of what's been learnt.
> 
> As always, you should provide at least a complete sentence.


Complete sentence: "Por favor no tomes a pecho miis comentarios bien intencionados."


----------



## gengo

Eddie, you should take Aztlaniano's post to heart, because I'm not sure "take to heart" is the right translation here.  We need context to know exactly what you want to say, but as Az says, "to take it badly" might be better.

EDIT:  I just saw the complete sentence, and I think Az's suggestion is the right one.  Another option:  Please don't take my well-intended comments the wrong way.


----------



## micafe

I agree with "don't take it badly".


----------



## aztlaniano

gengo said:


> Another option: Please don't take my well-intended comments the wrong way.


Efectivamente, ya que se trata de la reacción a un comentario.


----------



## EddieZumac

Thank you all for your participation.


----------



## rey_mysterio

dont take it seriously. dont take it personally. dont take it to heart


----------



## oliviaF

I would say that "take it badly" is "tomarse algo a mal" and "tomarlo a pecho" is "to take it seriously".


----------



## aztlaniano

oliviaF said:


> I would say that "take it badly" is "tomarse algo a mal" and "tomarlo a pecho" is "to take it seriously".


Often, sure, but not in the phrase in #8.
¿Cómo traducirías esta frase?:Durante su show de chistes, no se le ocurrió mejor idea que contar un cuento sobre “un camionero que iba en la ruta” y, al parecer, *un integrante del público se lo tomó a pecho, enfureció y quiso golpear al cómico.*​http://24con.infonews.com/conurbano/nota/69795-casi-se-come-una-pina-por-un-chistesobre-camioneros/


----------



## oliviaF

En este caso usaría "take it badly" efectivamente, no había visto la frase.


----------



## El_king_of_limbs

Sorry, I know I'm joining this thread a bit late. So if you only say "take it seriously" without the "too" before seriously, it reads as a positive thing. (E.g. Study hard. Take it seriously). But when we add "too" it changes the meaning. (E.g. Studying isn't everything. You're taking it too seriously). Getting back to the original question, which has more to do with how someone responds to another's actions or words, we would translate "tomarlo a pecho" as "taking it the wrong way". I've never heard someone say "take it badly" myself.


----------



## aztlaniano

El_king_of_limbs said:


> Getting back to the original question, which has more to do with how someone responds to another's actions or words, we would translate "tomarlo a pecho" as "taking it the wrong way". I've never heard someone say "take it badly" myself.


At least we do seem to agree that "take it to heart/seriously" is not always the translation for "tomarlo a pecho".


----------



## Elixabete

How about " don't take it ill " ?


----------



## Rodal

micafe said:


> Yes, of course. Take it* to* heart.


----------



## endlesspain

El contexto: un luchador acaba de perder una pelea y uno de sus amigos le consuela diciéndole: "no te lo tomes a pecho, recuerda que para derrotar a tu oponente hace un mes hizo falta la fuerza combinada de cuatro"
Estaría bien dicho " don't take it *too hard/personally/badly*, remember that it took  the combined strength of four people to defeat him".
También funcionaría "don't be so hard on yourself, remember that it took the combined strength of four people to defeat him"??


----------



## Mr.Dent

Elixabete said:


> How about " don't take it ill " ?


You can say that. It sounds very formal, and would not be used in everyday conversation, at least not in the USA.


----------



## gengo

endlesspain said:


> El contexto: un luchador acaba de perder una pelea y uno de sus amigos le consuela diciéndole: "no te lo tomes a pecho, recuerda que para derrotar a tu oponente hace un mes hizo falta atacarle la fuerza combinada de cuatro"
> Estaría bien dicho " don't take it *too hard/personally/badly*, remember that it took  the combined strength of four people to defeat him".
> También funcionaría "don't be so hard on yourself, remember that it took the combined strength of four people to defeat him"??



You have the right idea.  I'd say:  Don't take it so hard; remember that a month ago it took the combined strength of four people to defeat your opponent.


----------



## endlesspain

Gracias, lo que no entiendo es la confusión de to take something to heart.
Si he entendido bien take it to heart puede significar tanto aprender de algo como tomárselo a pecho?
En muchos diccionarios aparece únicamente como tomárselo a pecho y obvian la otra acepción.
Entonces don't take it too hard o don't take it too hard on yourself serían apropiadas para comunicar que no deberías tomarte algo tan a pecho como para deprimirte o perder tu autoconfianza?


----------



## gengo

endlesspain said:


> Entonces don't take it too hard o don't take it too hard on yourself serían apropiadas para comunicar que no deberías tomarte algo tan a pecho como para deprimirte o perder tu autoconfianza?



That's correct.

In my English, "take something to heart" means to listen carefully to something, remember it, and use it in the future to help yourself.  Of course, some natives may be misusing it to mean "take something badly."  Native speakers in every language often make mistakes.  I'm still learning English myself!


----------



## Rodal

endlesspain said:


> Gracias, lo que no entiendo es la confusión de to take something to heart.
> Si he entendido bien take it to heart puede significar tanto aprender de algo como tomárselo a pecho?
> En muchos diccionarios aparece únicamente como tomárselo a pecho y obvian la otra acepción.
> Entonces don't take it too hard o don't take it too hard on yourself serían apropiadas para comunicar que no deberías tomarte algo tan a pecho como para deprimirte o perder tu autoconfianza?



Muy buena observación, dependiendo del contexto, tomarse algo a pecho puede significar take it to heart como tmabién puede ser to be hard on yourself.  Por eso gengo pidió más contexto en su post #9.  Según el diccionario: 
To take something to heat is *1*. to take criticism seriously and be affected or upset by it. 
To be hard on oneself or to take something too hard or personally also mean the same thing.

Sin embargo, existe una acepción distinta para _take it to heart_, que significa "to take something seriously" which is not necessarily something you take personally or that you take too hard. There is a slight nuance there that perhaps a native would be able to explain better than I can.


----------



## chileno

To me, to take it to heart = take it seriously, which in turn can be negative or positive. Same thing in Spanish for tomárselo a pecho.

Also to take it upon him/herself, is the latter bad or good?


----------



## gengo

chileno said:


> Also to take it upon him/herself, is the latter bad or good?



That is another meaning entirely, and means to take responsibility to do something, or to do something on your own, without being asked, without permission, etc.

Ex.
He took it upon himself to mow my lawn.  (I didn't ask him to do it)


----------



## chileno

gengo said:


> That is another meaning entirely, and means to take responsibility to do something, or to do something on your own, without being asked, without permission, etc.
> 
> Ex.
> He took it upon himself to mow my lawn.  (I didn't ask him to do it)


So, in no circumstances should one use that expression to apply it like in the case of the comic mencioned below?



aztlaniano said:


> Durante su show de chistes, no se le ocurrió mejor idea que contar un cuento sobre “un camionero que iba en la ruta” y, al parecer, *un integrante del público se lo tomó a pecho, enfureció y quiso golpear al cómico.*


----------



## gengo

chileno said:


> So, in no circumstances should one use that expression to apply it like in the case of the comic mencioned below?



That's right.

Durante su show de chistes, no se le ocurrió mejor idea que contar un cuento sobre “un camionero que iba en la ruta” y, al parecer, un integrante del público se lo tomó a pecho, enfureció y quiso golpear al cómico.

During his comedy routine, nothing better occurred to him than to tell a story about "a truck driver who was going down the road," and, apparently, a member of the audience took this personally, got mad, and tried to hit the comedian.


----------



## Elixabete

Mr.Dent said:


> You can say that. It sounds very formal, and would not be used in everyday conversation, at least not in the USA.


 Thanks!


----------



## GeoCafe

Hola a todos. Leí el hilo, pero no estoy completamente seguro que entiendo. Quiero intentar dos frases usando "tomar al pecho" para confirmar que conduzco bien la frase.

¿Puedo usar la frase "tomar a pecho" en estos dos escenarios, o no?

1. El anciano le ofreció su consejo sabio al joven, y al parecer se lo tomó muy a pecho porque hizo varios cambios según el consejo (lo tomó muy en serio, escuchó atentamente el consejo, y lo aplicó en su vida).

2. Aunque el maestro no quiso hacerle daño con sus comentarios sobre el proyecto, al escucharlo, el niño se puso a llorar porque era perfeccionista y tomó a pecho los comentarios críticos, ignorando los favorables. (i.e., es muy sensible, toma las cosas personalmente, siente profundamente los comentarios de los demás).

Gracias!


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- To take it harshly 
- To let something get to you / bring you down


'Tomarse algo a pecho' has two different meanings. The sense used in this thread is the second one mentioned in the DLE:

*(*) DLE
- Pecho (1)
- tomar, o tomarse, alguien a pecho, o a pechos, algo*
1. locs. verbs. Mostrar mucho interés y empeño.
2. locs. verbs. Ofenderse excesivamente por ello.

pecho | Diccionario de la lengua española


Here, it is similar to 'tomarse algo mal / a mal', or 'tomarse algo a la tremenda', or 'por / a las bravas'.

In English, 'to take something harshly' (comments), or 'to let something get to you' or 'to let something bring you down' (defeats, problems).




EddieZumac said:


> Complete sentence: "Por favor no *TE* tomes a pecho miis comentarios bien intencionados."



Nobody mentioned this, but the verb should be in the reflexive.

In the infinitive, 'tomar*se*'. In the second person singular, 'te':

'No *te* tomes a pecho mis comentarios.'




GeoCafe said:


> Quiero intentar dos frases usando "tomar al pecho" para confirmar que *conozco* bien la frase.



Note that the verb is in the reflexive, 'tomar*se*'.

Also, the preposition is 'a', without the article 'el':

'TomarSE algo a pecho'


Otherwise, yes, you can use it in those two contexts:

1. y al parecer *se lo tomó muy a pecho* porque hizo varios cambios según el consejo (*se* lo tomó muy en serio, escuchó atentamente el consejo, y lo aplicó en su vida).

2. Aunque el maestro no quiso hacerle daño con sus comentarios sobre el proyecto, al escucharlo, el niño se puso a llorar porque era perfeccionista y *SE tomó a pecho los comentarios críticos*, ignorando los favorables. (*es decir*, es muy sensible, *se* toma las cosas personalmente, siente profundamente los comentarios de los demás).


----------



## GeoCafe

¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta muy informativa! Me lo tomé muy a pecho. 

Solo una pregunta sobre uno de las correcciones:
...para confirmar que *conozco* bien la frase.
Conocer funciona aquí, pero me pregunto si es posible usar conducir también?

Todavía estoy aprendiendo así que perdón si esto le parece bien obvio. Es que escuché recientemente un maestro de español decirle a un estudiante:
-Conduces bien el subjuntivo.

Yo quise usarlo así, no solo el conocimiento sino la aplicación. Es decir que quiero usar la frase flexible y apropiadamente en contextos diversos, por ejemplo escribir 10 frases distintos con gramática correcta, etc. En tal caso, funcionaría "conducir" o no tiene este sentido?

Gracias!


----------



## sarah_

GeoCafe said:


> Es que escuché recientemente un maestro de español decirle a un estudiante:
> -Conduces bien el subjuntivo.


    
Yo no confiaría mucho a partir de ahora en ese maestro de español.
PD El hilo es sobre "tomar a pecho", Geo. Para otras cuestiones, tendrías que abrir otro hilo.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

GeoCafe said:


> Es que escuché recientemente un maestro de español decirle a un estudiante:
> -Conduces bien el subjuntivo.



'Manejar', o 'usar' son los verbos comunes, con el idioma, los verbos, etc.

Sospecho que lo que el maestro usara fuese el verbo 'manejar', que en Latinoamérica significa 'to drive', y GeoCafe lo confunda en su recuerdo con 'conducir' ???

O quizás fuese el propio profesor el que de alguna forma confundiese los dos usos... En cualquier caso, da igual.


----------



## cartwheel8

gengo said:


> Eddie, you should take Aztlaniano's post to heart, because I'm not sure "take to heart" is the right translation here.  We need context to know exactly what you want to say, but as Az says, "to take it badly" might be better.
> 
> EDIT:  I just saw the complete sentence, and I think Az's suggestion is the right one.  Another option:  Please don't take my well-intended comments the wrong way.



@gengo, this sounds perfect.

“Don’t take it to heart,” to me, sounds like something my grandmother used to say.


----------

